# InkSoft Offers Guide For Creating Online Fundraising Programs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new guide from InkSoft is designed to help users create and launch successful online fundraising campaigns. The educational white paper discusses the opportunities “crowdfunding” presents for printers and strategies for maximizing them using InkSoft’s new web store fundraising functionality and interactive marketing templates. 

It provides a list of benefits to use in promoting online fundraising to clients as well as explaining what the concept offers to printers. You’ll learn the elements of a successful presentation and how to use InkSoft’s professionally designed, customizable fliers to help convey your message and that of your customers. 

You’ll also get tips for creating messages that get results and helping clients promote their campaign using electronic and conventional media. Download How To Create A Successful Online Fundraising Program free at How To Create A Successful Online Fundraising Program | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

